# [Q] How to run Project Astoria on Nokia Lumia 640



## MCSPECJAL (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello! I have a question. How to run Project Astoria on Nokia Lumia 640?


----------



## surya467 (Oct 11, 2015)

MCSPECJAL said:


> Hello! I have a question. How to run Project Astoria on Nokia Lumia 640?

Click to collapse



here u go : http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481


----------

